# Ms. Mofet's Cheese and Potato Blintz



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2018)

*Ms. Mofet's Cheese and Potato Blintz* 
 
*Crepe batter:*
 
8 eggs
8 C. milk
4 c. flour 
8 TBSP. (4 oz.)  melted butter (1 stick )
Salt & pepper
 
*Filling:*
 
4 (7 oz.) pkg. Farmer cheese
8 medium potatoes
8 TBSP. (4 oz.)  melted butter (1 stick )
2 medium onions
 
Sour cream
Apple sauce
 
*Prepare Batter:*
 
Beat eggs till foamy , add milk and butter, salt, pepper and flour. Beat well then strain to remove lumps. Use a small non-stick pan. Use approx.   4 TBSP batter for each crepe'. Roll pan to spread batter over pan to make a thin crepe'. Brown slightly on one side only. 
Remove to tray, make layers of crepes placing waxed paper between each layer to prevent them from sticking together.
 
*Prepare Filling:*
 
Peel, boil (add salt to water)  and mash potatoes (or use a potato ricer or food mill to ensure no lumps). Add salt and pepper to taste. Chop onion finely and sauté in butter. Crumble cheese and add to onions and cook till cheese melts. Add onion mixture to potatoes and mix well.
 
*Assembly:*
 
Place approx.  1 TBSP. filling 1" from edge of crepe' (browned side up). Fold over filling   2 times then fold sides over to middle and continue to roll to end. 
 
Cook in non-stick pan with butter. Brown on first side then gently flip and brown other side.
 
Serve hot with sour cream and/or apple sauce.
 
Freeze or refrigerate uncooked blintz. 
 
To heat: Brown cold or frozen blintz as above. Then place in microwave and heat on 50% power for 1/2 minute at a time till just heated through.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 10, 2018)

Love Blintz's.
Ive had potato, and Ive had cheese, but Ive never had potato-cheese.  Looking forward to trying these.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 10, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Love Blintz's.
> Ive had potato, and Ive had cheese, but Ive never had potato-cheese.  Looking forward to trying these.  Thanks for the recipe.



You’re welcome.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2018)

Sounds good. I'll be copying and pasting that recipe to my recipes directory.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2018)

Copied and added to list of recipes to try!


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

These look GREAT! They remind me of perogies with the filling, but the assembly looks easier. I might have to try these. Thank you.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 10, 2018)

That looks like enough ingredients for an army. 

 Thanks for the recipe, and I may give it a try after breaking it down for a small batch.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> That looks like enough ingredients for an army.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, and I may give it a try after breaking it down for a small batch.


That was my thought too.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone.

Yes that is the original recipe that my aunt got from a friend who owned a Jewish Deli and it makes a large batch. I make them and freeze in serving sizes. I have included cooking from frozen - ALWAYS brown while frozen then heat through in the microwave. I found thawing them first comes out soggy.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 10, 2018)

MsM, I've never used Farmers Cheese for anything before. Now I see how easy it is to make, I'm really looking forward to making these.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJBO1pSclK0


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

Kayelle, good video. That is also how to make ricotta except for giving it a structure in the cheese cloth and pressing it. 1 gallon of milk makes approximately 1 lb of cheese, if you are using whole milk--so you can plan for what you need. The taste of the cheese really comes out with the addition of salt.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 10, 2018)

I just buy the cheese. Making the crepes wipes me out standing at the stove. Most times I have 2 pans going, sometimes 3.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 10, 2018)

I want to know where the people who made video buy the cheese cloth. The one they sell in stores here is horrible


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> I want to know where the people who made video buy the cheese cloth. The one they sell in stores here is horrible




Hi CharlieD,
Cheese cloth comes in different grades. There is a 60 TC (thread count), tpi (threads per inch), this means the threads horizontally and vertically, added together, that cross an inch. That is good enough for cheese making. 



But if you make butter, then a cheese cloth that is called butter muslin, is 90 TC or tpi, a closer weave, and you add the horizontal and vertical threads that cross one inch to get to a total of 90.


I bought 60 TC on amazon, but fabric stores may also carry it. A tight weave cotton tea towel is more like a butter muslin. The cheese cloth at the grocery store, or walmart might be very loose and it won't do the job.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 10, 2018)

Good tips *Bliss*. How long does the farmers cheese last in the fridge? I sure wouldn't make the cheese the same day *MsM*, as I know even making a half recipe of your crepes at the stove will wipe me out.


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Good tips *Bliss*. How long does the farmers cheese last in the fridge? I sure wouldn't make the cheese the same day *MsM*, as I know even making a half recipe of your crepes at the stove will wipe me out.




It might last 5-7 days at best without preservatives. After a few days, additional whey will drain off, just like it does in sour cream and cottage cheese, no harm in that. Make sure to wrap tightly with no air in the package, that usually stops mold from starting. I either use mine within days but it freezes well in used cottage cheese containers, I keep some frozen for any sudden inspiration.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 10, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> I want to know where the people who made video buy the cheese cloth. The one they sell in stores here is horrible



I use nut milk bags and flour sack dish/tea towels to drain my yogurt. Best part is they can be washed and reused.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> MsM, I've never used Farmers Cheese for anything before. Now I see how easy it is to make, I'm really looking forward to making these.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJBO1pSclK0


I'm pretty sure this is the same stuff as paneer, or at least very similar. 

If you don't press it, it can be used like cottage cheese. I've done that and used it in ravioli and in lasagna. It's kind of bland, so if you know you want to use it for savoury, I suggest stirring in a little salt before adding the vinegar.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2018)

The cheese cloth I have found around here is terrible. I always have to use a minimum of four layers and I often use more. I seldom use it anymore. I have some tea towels that aren't too tight a weave, that I use instead.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 10, 2018)

So is this the same as home made Ricotta *Bliss*?
I avoid store bought Ricotta for lasagna and sub cottage cheese instead. I wonder why I'm not a fan of Ricotta in cooking? Is store bought Ricotta different somehow?


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> So is this the same as home made Ricotta *Bliss*?
> I avoid store bought Ricotta for lasagna and sub cottage cheese instead. I wonder why I'm not a fan of Ricotta in cooking? Is store bought Ricotta different somehow?




Ricotta is a cheese made from milk or whey (or milk added to whey), then an acid (lemon juice, citric acid, or vinegar).
If you make it into a form, then it is farmer's cheese.
If you use a starter like yogurt, kefir, or buttermilk, then an acid (as listed above), form it and then heat it again in boiling whey, it is paneer. Paneer is generally known for frying, browning while not melting.



Store bought ricotta--I'm not a fan, and it seems different to me. It is not in curds (clumps) as much as it is a smooth mush, and I don't know why they make it that way. Store bought also doesn't appear to have any salt added, maybe so you can use it in savory or sweet dishes.



My personal experience is that, if you make ricotta or farmer's cheese from a skim milk, or whey, it is kind of dry, more grainy, but if you make it from whole milk with more fat in it then skim or whey, it is more delicious. So remember the fat content will make it taste better and for it to be smoother. Whole milk has 3.25+% fat while skim has 0% fat and the 1% and 2% are inbetween.


----------

